# The Speaker in Dreams (OOC)



## Nero Kingsley (May 13, 2006)

_The town of Brindinford occupies a low hill beside the Brinding River. Crenellated stone walls, interrupted by tall watchtowers, surround the buildings, but the life of the town spills beyond its walls today. Colorful carts and wagons, flags and ribbons, and people of all sorts line the road for 100 yards beyond the gate. Dozens of halflings in bright colored costumes are directing most of the activities. A busy, lively hum of noise rises from the fair, and the smells of roasting meat, exotic spices, and cut flowers fills the air._

The town of Brindinford is in the midst of its annual street fair. Joy and merriment abound - until calamity disrupts the celebration. Are rival gangs responsible? Is the government sliding into tyranny? Or is a nightmarish plot about to come to fruition?

With the big crash and the loss of so many games, I've mustered up enough courage to start a game here on the boards. I've witnessed firsthand how quickly games fill up around here, so I'll set the deadline for character submissions at May 18. The town of Brindinford isn't on any Greyhawk map, so don't bother looking for it, but the more your character's background ties in to the campaign setting, the better your chances are of getting in. Assume it's not too far of a journey from the City of Greyhawk. Also, if you see the party is lacking a healer, a cleric or druid would be a pretty surefire way to get yourself a secured spot (the same holds true for rogues, casters, tanks, etc.). I will only be accepting four characters - no more, no less.


Character Creation Guidelines
Level: 5th.
Ability Scores: 28 point buy (do not add extra ability score point for level 4).
Gold: 9,000 gp.
Hit Points: Max at 1st level, average at even levels, average plus one at odds. 
Books: Player's Handbook and Dungeon Master's Guide (prestige classes only, if you even meet the prerequisites). Sorry, I like the classic feel to D&D - plus I don't have the money to afford all those fancy splatbooks and supplements and whatnot.


----------



## nonamazing (May 13, 2006)

*Elven Cleric of Corellon Larethian - Ivellios*

This sounds like it could be a fun game.  I'll toss my hat into the ring with this middle-aged Elven cleric.  Enjoy!

*Ivellios Galanodel*
*Race:* Elf  *Class:* Cleric/Bard  *Level:* 3/2  *Experience:* 10,000
*Alignment:*Chaotic Good  *Deity:* Corellon Larethian
*Description:* Above average height (5'5"), lean and scrawny (135 pounds), greyish-white long hair, silver eyes, pale white skin

Background:
Ivellios is an older elf who for many, many years has walked a quiet and solitary path.  As a 'seeker', Ivellios has chosen to exile himself from his people in order to become closer to his deity, Corellon.  Although his wanderings may, at times, seem aimless, he nevertheless often finds himself stumbling into odd and sometimes dangerous situations.  Ivellios, truly pious, believes that Corellon himself is guiding his steps, testing his virtues at every turn.  Each challenge is an inspiration to him.

Personality and Roleplaying notes:
While many solitary wanderers are moody and quiet, Ivellios is not.  He is quick to smile and often very friendly, athough he always remains subdued and sedate.  His mild good-natured attitude is tempered by his remarkable patience and understanding.  He treasures the brief friendships he is able to make, for he knows all too well that soon enough Corellon will call on him to wander away once more.

Attributes:
Strength: 10 {+0} (3 point buy, -1 age)
Dexterity: 14 {+2} (5 point buy, -1 age, +2 racial)
Constitution: 9 {-1} (2 point buy, -1 age)
Intelligence: 14 {+2} (5 point buy, +1 age)
Wisdom: 16 {+3} (8 point buy, +1 age)
Charisma: 14 {+2} (5 point buy, +1 age)
--- (total point buy: 28)​Combat:
Hit points: 18  (3d8-3 + 3d6-3) {8 + 4 + 5 + 3 +4}
Armor Class: 17 (+5 armor, +2 Dex)
--- Touch AC: 12  Flat-footed AC: 15
Initiative: +2 (Dex)
Speed: 30 feet
Base Attack Bonus: +3
--- Grapple: +3
Melee Attack: Mithral Longsword +5, 1d8 slashing damage, 19-20/X2 critical
Ranged Attack: Darkwood Longbow +7, 1d8 piercing damage, 20/x3 critical​Saving Throws:
Fortitude: +2 (Class +3, Con -1)
Reflex: +6 (Class +4, Dex +2)
Will +9 (Class +6, Wis +3)​Feats and Skills:
1st level Feat: Point Blank Shot
3rd level Feat: Precise Shot
Bonus Feat (Domain): Martial Weapon Proficiency (Longsword)
Bonus Feat (Domain): Weapon Focus (Longsword)

Craft (Weaponsmithing): +6 (4 ranks, +2 Int)
Concentration: +7 (8 ranks, -1 Con)
Diplomacy: +9 (7 ranks, +2 Cha)
Heal: +5 (2 ranks, +3 Wis)
Knowledge (History): +7 (5 ranks, +2 Int)
Listen: +5 (Wis +3, Racial +2)
Perform (sing): +8 (6 ranks, Cha +2)
Search: +4 (Int +2, Racial +2)
Sense Motive: +4 (1 rank, Wis +3)
Spellcraft: +6 (4 ranks, Int +2)
Spot: +5 (Wis +3, Racial +2)
Use Magic Device: +6 (4 ranks, Cha +2)

Languages: Elven, Common​Equipment:
Traveller's clothing (5 pounds, worn)
Elven quiver w/h 40 arrows (3 pounds, worn)
10 alchemist's fire flasks (1.25 pounds, carried)
2 holy water flasks (1.25 pounds, carried)
_Mithral chain shirt +1_ (12.5 pounds, worn)
Darkwood Longbow, masterwork (1.5 pounds, carried)
Mithral Longsword, masterwork (2 pounds, carried)
_Bracers of Archery, lesser_ (1 pound, worn)
Gold: 177
--- total weight carried: 27.5 pounds (light load)​Racial Traits and Class Abilities:
Simple Weapon Proficiency
Armor Proficiency (Light, Medium, and Heavy)
Shield Proficiency
Aura (Good, Chaos)
Turn Undead (roll 1d20+2, turning damage 2d6+4)
Domains (War, Chaos)
Bardic Music 2/day (singing +8, _countersong_, _fascinate_, _inspire courage_)
Bardic Knowledge (+6 check)
Low-light vision
Immune to magic Sleep
+2 bonus to saves vs. Enchantment spells
Secret Door Sense​Spells:
Bard Spells Known -
-- 0th level (Save DC 12, 3/day) _Prestidigtation_, _Dancing Lights_, _Ghost Sound_, _Mage Hand_, _Light_
--1st level (Save DC 13, 1/day) _Expeditious Retreat_, _Cure Light Wounds_

Cleric Spells Prepared -
--0th level (Save DC 13) _Detect Magic_, _Guidance_, _Purify Food and Drink_, _Mending_
--1st level (Save DC 14) _Bless_, _Divine Favor_, _Magic Weapon_, _Shield of Faith_
--2nd level (Save DC 15) _Aid_, _Bear's Endurance_, _Spiritual Weapon_​


----------



## Rayex (May 14, 2006)

Ooooh, I've been wanting to play this for AGES! 

Fiona Boomknockle, a female halfling Monk. She's happy, loveable, and full of jokes and sillyness. 

More will come


----------



## Nero Kingsley (May 14, 2006)

Looks good, Nonamazing. Usually, the last person in is the healer, not the first  . I dig the bard/cleric mix  .

If you know anything about this adventure, just please don't metagame! Though you are still welcome to join  .


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 14, 2006)

:: Bump ::

Sorry too much on the plate


----------



## Talviarianna (May 14, 2006)

I would love to play in this adventure, have a human female fighter 5. Can send more details if you feel she would be a good fit for the party.

I am new to the PbP forum and am looking forward to trying out this new way to play D&D.


----------



## Talviarianna (May 15, 2006)

I do have one question for the GM. Are you using 3.0 or 3.5 books?  I no longer have my 3.0 books and only have 3.5.  I know that in the 3.5 PH there are some feats that aren't in 3.0. Please let me know if this is a problem.


----------



## industrygothica (May 15, 2006)

I'd also be interested in this.  I'd like to play a rogue or rogue/druid combination.  I'm not very comfortable using magic just yet (still new to pbp), so I'd probably use more rogue than druid, but it'd be nice to be able to summon a flanking partner when I need one.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 15, 2006)

Any room for a beguiler or duskblade? I'm keen to play one of these classses (and may just do so in my FtF)


----------



## Kafkonia (May 15, 2006)

*Noraa the Questing Brigand*

*Race:* Human *Class:* Fighter/Rogue *Level:* 1/4
*Alignment* Chaotic Good *Deity:* Undecided (Noraa has not decided yet)
*Description:* A short but stocky woman with sun-leathered skin and a hint of exoticism to her features.

Background
Until recently, Noraa Falcon had spent her life as a third-generation bandit, waylaying travellers by the side of major trade routes alongside her fellows. But that all changed three weeks ago. A raid went wrong, and Noraa was knocked out and abandoned to the elements. When she came too, she was being cared for by an itinerant cleric who had chanced upon her, and who gave her aid without hesitation. This kindness awakened something in Noraa, something she had long tried to bury to fit in with extended family of brigands -- goodness.

Personality and Roleplaying Notes
Noraa is still uncertain about her place in the world. The only life she has ever known has been one of living off of other people, and while she wants to change, old habits die hard -- so she tries to use her talents to help others as well as herself, and only on people whom she feels deserve it. At times, she will even err on the side of caution, showing a goodness of heart that would gladden even a paladin's dour demeanour.

Stats
STR: 10	HP: 22	BAB: +4  
DEX: 14	AC: 10+2(dex)+5(armour)+1(ring)=18
CON: 10	FORT: 3	REF: 6	WILL: 1
INT: 14
WIS: 10
CHA: 16

Feats
Feats: (1st level) SF: Bluff; (1st Level Human) Combat Expertise; (1st Level Fighter) Improved Feint; (3rd level) Persuasive

Skills 
Skill		Ranks + Ability + Misc = Total
Bluff		8	3	  5	  16
Disable Device	8	1		   9
Climb		4	0		   4
Craft: Traps	4	1		   6
Intimidate	8	3	  4	  15
Move Silently	8	2		  10
Open Lock	8	2		  10
Ride		4	2		   6
Search		8	1		   9


I haven't done equipment purchase yet, but I wanted to throw my hat in the ring ASAP.  Noraa's not a tank, but with sneak attack, the right weapons, and her high Bluff and ability to feint as a move action in a combat, she can do a fair bit of damage.

*ETI:*
Equipment 
-Mwk Mithral Breastplate: AC 5; Max Dex 5; Penalty 0; Considered light (30 ft); 4350 GP; 15 lbs
-Longbow: d8/x3; 100 ft Range increment; 75 GP; 3 lbs.
 w/20 Arrows; 3 lbs; 1 GP
-Greatsword +1: 2d6+1/19-20; 8 lbs; 2345 GP
-Punching Dagger: d4/x3; 1 lbs; 2 GP
-Ring of Protection +1: 2000 GP
-1 Potion of Cure Light Wounds: 50 GP
-1 Sunrod: 1 lbs; 2 GP
-Mwk Thieves Tool: 2 lbs; 100 GP
-Backpack: 2 lbs; 2 GP
-Thunderstone: 1 lbs; 30 GP
-43 GP


----------



## Fenris (May 15, 2006)

Alright here's a handy tank for the group:
Broderick Bvarizak

Background
[sblock]
Broderick was a blacksmith’s son. Rogun raised his son in the tradition of the great dwarven blacksmiths. The problem was however that Rogun Bvarizak had moved to the great city of Greyhawk many years ago when Broderick was just a lad with a few hairs on his chin. Rogun was a skilled craftsman and a canny merchant and did very well in the city. He would send Broderick back to the Dwarven holds every year to visit his mother and pay homage to his ancestors in the Great Hall. But Broderick was learning the family trade and was serving his apprenticeship. Years passed and though Broderick was becoming a skilled craftsman, his progress was not what Rogun expected from his son. One day he discovered why. In his spare time, Broderick had been sparing with local mercenaries, learning what he could from them in exchange for repairing their weapons and armor. 

Broderick was ashamed by his actions and awaited his father’s judgement. Instead of anger though Broderick was met with kindness. “This is not your fault my son, I took you from the Holds before you were of age to have your talents tried by the Elders. Seeing you now I know that within you beats not the heart of a blacksmith, but a warrior. It is time that you moved on an served another apprenticeship” Broderick made as to speak, to say he did not want to leave his father, just to serve at another forge unless it was Moradin. But his father cut him off “You must return to our home and learn to be a proper warrior, learn the weapons of your fathers. You will go and serve your apprenticeship among our people, as a warrior.”

Broderick was overjoyed, though he would miss his father, his heart knew that this pathway the one laid of for him by Moradin. He returned to his true home for his training. A short 10 years later, he was deemed to be ready. After his long and circuitous path he was a true warrior. He left the holds determined to find adventure. Having been raised so long in the cities of humans, he felt as comfortable there as underground. Along the way Broderick met up with other restless souls looking to make their way among the world. 

After Broderick left, Rogun found his shop too large to manage in Greyhawk. So he packed up and moved to the nearby village of Brindinford. Rogun rose to prominence in the village for his fine craftsmanship and fair prices. There were few Dwarven made goods available outside of Greyhawk, so Rogun's shop was always busy. At no time was it busier than when Brindinford hosted their annula street fair, which drew people from all over the coutryside.

As he and his companions were passing through the area, Broderick suggested to his friends that they head to the village, both so he could see his father and enjoy the fair.

Appearance:
Broderick is a relatively young dwarf. His black hair is braided into a single braid in the back and his beard forms two braids as the warriors back home keep theirs. His youth and eagerness lead him to some early trouble that his captain wasn’t pleased about, but years of hammering in the forge have given him strong arms, and a broad back which served him well in the tunnels. 
 [/sblock]


```
Male Dwarf
Fighter 5
XP: 

Str 16 (+3) 
Dex 12 (+1)
Con 16 (+3)
Int 12 (+1) 
Wis 10 (+0)
Cha 8 (-1) 

Size: Medium
HP:  47
BAB: +5
Init: +1
Move: 20’

AC: 23 (+9 armor, +3 shield, +1 Dex)
Saves:
Fortitude: +8
Reflex: +2
Will: +4

Attacks:
Dwarven Waraxe +10, 1d10+6/20x3
Heavy Crossbow +7, 1d10/19-20x2

Feats: 
Weapon Focus Dwarven Waraxe
Weapon Specialization Dwarven Waraxe
Iron Will
Power Attack
Cleave

Skills (bonus/ranks):
Appraise (+4/3 cc)
Climb (+5/2)  
Craft Armor (+5/4)
Craft Weapons (+4/3)
Intimidate (+4/5)
Kn: Dwarven History (+3/2 cc)

Languages Known:
Common
Dwarven
Giant


Class Features:
Simple Weapon Proficiency
Martial Weapon Proficiency
Light Armor Proficiency
Medium Armor Proficiency
Heavy Armor Proficiency
Shield Proficiency

Racial Features:
• +2 Constitution, –2 Charisma.
• Medium: As Medium creatures, dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
• Dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
• Darkvision: Dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and dwarves can function just fine with no light at all.
• Stonecunning: This ability grants a dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn’t stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. 
• Weapon Familiarity: Dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
• Stability: A dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
• +2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
• +2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
• +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
• +4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it’s caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too. 
• +2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
• +2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
• Automatic Languages: Common and Dwarven. Bonus Languages: Giant, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.
• Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass dwarf ’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he takes an experience point penalty for multiclassing


Equipment:
Full Plate +1 {2,650}
Large Steel Shield +1 {1,170}
Dwarven Waraxe +1 {2,330}
Cloak of resistance +1 {1,000}
3 potions Cure Moderate Wounds {900}
2 potions Enlarge Person {500}
Masterwork  Heavy Crossbow {350}
20 Crossbow bolts
Backpack
Crowbar
Flint and steel
Winter Blanket
Water flask
I week trail rations
Belt pouch
2 torches
50 feet hemp rope
Whetstone
Masterwork Artisans tools (blacksmithing/ weapons/armor) {55}
Explorers outfit.
45gp
```


----------



## Nero Kingsley (May 15, 2006)

Looks good Triangle, but I'm afraid the Earth Bloodline is no go. I want to keep things to the PHB and DMG for everybody. Sorry.

Talviarianna - By all means, send her in. We'll be using 3.5 rules, so it won't be a problem.

Sounds good, gothica.

Sorry Dazza, I don't have access to either of those classes. PHB and DMG only for this game.

Kafkonia - You used 2 too many points for your ability scores. Otherwise, everything looks good.


----------



## Nero Kingsley (May 15, 2006)

That's about as old school as it gets. A scrappy dwarf with a penchant for smithing.  

Your ability scores are a little off, and it's probably because I forgot to specify that you don't get the extra ability score point you normally would every 4 levels. My mistake.


----------



## Fenris (May 15, 2006)

Nero Kingsley said:
			
		

> That's about as old school as it gets. A scrappy dwarf with a penchant for smithing.
> 
> Your ability scores are a little off, and it's probably because I forgot to specify that you don't get the extra ability score point you normally would every 4 levels. My mistake.




Ah, yes. Consider it fixed.

Yes, I figured that that was about as Core as you could get. If you're gonna tank, go all the way


----------



## Kafkonia (May 15, 2006)

Nero Kingsley said:
			
		

> Kafkonia - You used 2 too many points for your ability scores. Otherwise, everything looks good.




Yes, I didn't realize we weren't adding the 1 ability score at 4th level.

I guess I'll drop my CON by 2 (and adjust HP and Fort accordingly.)


----------



## Nero Kingsley (May 15, 2006)

Sorry about that again. Better edit it into the first post.


----------



## Talviarianna (May 16, 2006)

Here she is in all her glory... let me know if something is missing or doesn't add up.  Thanks for considering me for your game.

BACKGROUND:
Nareese (nah REESE) learned her trade serving various employers willing to pay for her sword. She never stayed more than a year at any one post, all ways becoming bored with the monotony. Whenever her duties became repetitive, it wasn’t long before she was looking to the horizon for something new and exciting.  This past year she has found happiness in an adventure’s life. A new town, new tavern and new companions never fail to put a smile on her scarred face.


DESCRIPTION:
Nareese (nah REESE) is a large and imposing woman standing 6’ 2” and weighing 260 lbs, all muscle. She has thick, short, black hair with icy blue eyes and could never be described as a beauty. She is loud and boisterous and loves a good tavern or festhouse and all the amenities available there in. Magic is a mystery to her and she is uneasy around magic users, though she does appreciate their power. She is good-natured and loves to laugh however she is sensitive about her looks. A tavern brawl is guaranteed if anyone pokes fun of her looks.

Human Female Fighter 5th Level (28 pt buy) Lawful Neutral

STR:	14 [6 pts]
DEX:	15 [8 pts]
CON:	14 [6 pts]
INT:	13 [5 pts]
WIS:	11 [3 pts]
CHA:	8

Note: haven’t allotted her +1 to an ability point for 4th lvl. Would like to put it in STR.

BAB: 5
Melee +7 [+5 bab, +2 ability mod]
Ranged +7 [+5 bab, +2 ability mod]

SAVES:
Fort: +6 [+4 base, +2 ability mod]
Ref: +3 [+1 base, +2 ability mod]
Will: +1 [+1 base, +0 ability mod]

HIT POINTS: 42 [10 + 5 + 6 + 5 +6 +10 (CON)]

FEATS:
1st Lvl. Human: Two Weapon-Fighting
1st Lvl. Char: Improved Shield Bash
1st Lvl. Fighter: Exotic Weapon Prof. (Bastard Sword)
2nd Lvl. Fighter: Weapon Focus (Bastard Sword)
3rd Lvl. Char: Weapon Focus (Shield Bash)
4th Lvl: Fighter: Weapon Specialization (Shield Bash)
5th Lvl: -

SKILLS: 2 + Int mod ( +1 human bonus)  32 total points at 5th
Climb: +7 [8 ranks +2 STR –3 ACP]
Handle Animal: +4 [5 ranks –1 CHA]
Jump: +5 [6 ranks +2 STR –3 ACP]
Ride: +9 [5 ranks +2 DEX +2 Synergy (handle animal)]
Listen (cc): +2 [2 ranks + 0 WIS]
Spot (cc): +2 [2 ranks +0 WIS]

EQUIPMENT  (9,000 gp):
+1 Breastplate 						           30 lb   1,350gp
+1 Lt. Spiked Steel Shield 					11 lb	1,169 gp
+1 Bastard Sword 						  6 lb	  2,335 gp
Cloak of Resistance +1 					          1 lb	 1,000 gp
Master Work Mighty Composite Longbow [STR 2] 	      3 lb     600 gp
Quiver [20 arrows]						    3 lb        1gp
Backpack							       2 lb	   2gp
Silk Rope [100 ft.]						     10 lb	 10 gp
Grappling Hook  						      4 lb	   1gp
Sun Rods x5 							      5 lb	  10 gp
Waterskin x2 							      8 lb	    2 gp
Whetstone 							      1 lb          2 cp
Oil 1 pint 							          1 lb	       1 sp
Belt Pouch x2  						               1 lb	    2 gp
Flask (Good Spirits) 						      2 lb	   3 cp (2 gp)
Explorer’s Outfit (worn)					     *	          *
Explorer’s Outfit (extra)					      8 lb	 10 gp
Dagger								         1 lb	     1 gp
Flail 								            5 lb	8 gp
Potions:
Shield of Faith [+2] x3 						       150 gp
Cure Serious Wounds [+5] x2 					        1,500 gp
Magic Weapon Oil x2 						              100 gp

COIN / GEMS CARRIED:
30 pp, 82 gp, 25 sp, 35 cp / 100 gp Pearl x3 (total should equal 847 gp) 3.5 lbs total

Total Weight Carried: 105.5
Total Weight w/out Pack: 64.5


CARRING COMPACITY:
Light Load: 54 lb	Medium Load: 59-116 lb	Heavy Load: 117-175

Lift Over Head: 175	Lift Off Ground: 350	Push / Drag: 875


ARMOR CLASS:
Normal	20 [+2 DEX, +6 armor, +2 shield]
Touch		12 [+2 DEX]
Flat-Footed	18 [+6 armor, +2 shield]

Armor Check Penalty -3

ATTACKS:
 +1 Bastard Sword		+9		1d10+3	19-20/x2
+1 Lt. Spiked Steel Shield	+8		1d4+4		x2

Two-Weapon Fighting:
Sword / Spiked Shield		+7 / +6		1d10+3 / 1d4+3

Dagger				+7		1d4+2		19-20/x2
Flail				+7		1d8+2		x2

MW Mighty Comp.
Longbow (range 110 ft.)	+8		1d8+2		x3


----------



## D20Dazza (May 16, 2006)

No worries Nero, for info they're two of the new classes in PHB2 - not a splat book in and of itself  so I thought I'd try it on.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## industrygothica (May 16, 2006)

[sblock="Rowan, The Watcher of Welkwood"]

```
[b]Name:[/b]       Rowan
[b]Class:[/b]      Druid 3/Rogue 2
[b]Race:[/b]       Halfling
[b]Size:[/b]       Small
[b]Gender:[/b]     Female
[b]Alignment:[/b]  Neutral
[b]Deity:[/b]      

[b]Str:[/b] 08 -1  (2p.)     [b]Level:[/b]    5     [b]XP:[/b] 
[b]Dex:[/b] 17 +3  (8p.)     [b]BAB:[/b]     +3     [b]HP:[/b] 24 (3d8+0 plus 2d6+0)
[b]Con:[/b] 10 +0  (2p.)     [b]Grapple:[/b] -2
[b]Int:[/b] 12 +1  (4p.)     [b]Speed:[/b]   20'
[b]Wis:[/b] 16 +3 (10p.)     [b]Init:[/b]    +3
[b]Cha:[/b] 10 +0  (2p.)

[b]                Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc[/b]
[b]Armor:[/b]	17      10      +3              +3      +1
[b]Touch:[/b]14
[b]Flat:[/b]14

[b]                      Base   Mod  Misc[/b]
[b]Fort:[/b]  +5              +4     +0    1 (luck)
[b]Ref:[/b]   +8              +4     +3    1 (luck)
[b]Will:[/b]  +8              +4     +3    1 (luck)

[b]Weapon:                     Attack   Damage     Crit[/b]
+1 light crossbow           +8        1d6+1       19-20/x2
+1 sling                    +9        1d3+1        x2
masterwork sickle           +2        1d4-1        x2

[b]Languages:[/b] Common, Halfling, Druidic, Elven

[b]Abilities:[/b]
+2 Save vs. Fear
Trackless Step
Woodland Stride
Nature Sense
Wild Empathy
Sneak Attack 1d6
Trapfinding
Evasion

[b]Feats:[/b]
Alertness (+2 to Spot and Listen checks)
Stealthy (+2 to Hide and Move Silently checks)

[b]Skills			Ranks	Mod	Misc[/b]

Climb			+1	0	-1	+2 (Racial bonus)
Concentration		+2	2	0	0
Handle Animal		+2	2	0	0
Hide			+16	7	+3	+6 (+4 Racial bonus, +2 Stealthy feat)
Jump			+5	0	-1	-4 (+2 Racial bonus, -6 speed penalty)
Knowledge (Nature)	+11	6	+1	+4 (+2 Synergy, +2 Nature Sense)
Listen			+15	8	+3	+4 (+2 Racial bonus, +2 Alertness feat)
Move Silently		+14	7	+3	+4 (+2 Racial bonus, +2 Stealthy feat)
Spellcraft		+3	2	+1	0
Spot			+13	8	+3	+2 (+2 Alertness feat)
Survival		+13	6	+3	+4 (+2 Synergy, +2 Nature Sense)

[b]Possessions[/b]
+1 Light crossbow               2335 gp
 bolts (50)                        5 gp
+1 sling                        2300 gp
bullets (50)                       5 sp
masterwork sickle                306 gp
+1 leather armor                1160 gp
handy haversack                 2000 gp
everburning torch                110 gp
potion of cure light wounds (2)  100 gp
-------------------------------------
[b]total:[/b] 8316 gp, 5 sp

[b]currency:[/b]
683 gp, 5 sp
```
[/sblock]
[sblock="Background"]
Unnatural screams rang out through the Welkwood, attracting the attention of its various  inhabitants, including that of the druid Torin, who was already old by that point.

Led by Vesta, his wolf companion, Torin quickly came upon a devastating site.  A small  caravan of halfings had been ambushed and slaughtered on the narrow trail, their little  bodies strewn about the brush like garbage, and their wagons completely destroyed.  And it was underneath the rubble of one of those wagons where Vesta began to frantically scratch and claw at the dirt and rock.

Torin attempted to move the wagon, or what was left of it, himself, but his frail human body had betrayed him yet again.  As the screams below began to resign, Torin loosed a frantic growl as his body took a new shape, a shape he hadn't seen in a long, long time.

As the huge bear lifted the ruined wagon, Vesta quickly drug the halfling child to safety.
-----------------------------

He called her Rowan, and she spent her earliest memories being taught the ways of the druid, to respect both the beauty and the power of nature.  Torin would often find her hiding in a secluded spot simply observing nature, watching the animals as they roamed and fed, and gave her her nickname, The Watcher of Welkwood.

Now, years later, Torin having lived longer than any human ought, the Watcher of Welkwood has given her human father back to the earth.  And she would take that name, and Torin's legacy, along with Tiki, her own wolf companion (who is directly descended from Vesta, who also passed on of old age when Rowan was a child) and explore the world for what it's worth, gaining whatever knowledge she can.  She would watch...

[/sblock]


----------



## Kafkonia (May 16, 2006)

I've kitted out Noraa -- she's about 3 lbs over her "low encumbrance" limit, so I think that she won't be bringing everything with her all the time. What she leaves behind would depend on what she's expecting to encounter.


----------



## Nero Kingsley (May 16, 2006)

Everything looks good, Talvarianna.  

If you have any preference for what kind of animal companion and what not, you should probably do the stats. I can do them, if that's what you'd prefer, though.

Sounds good to me, Kafkonia. Just be sure to specify before you post IC.


----------



## Nero Kingsley (May 16, 2006)

Doh! You're DMing the next adventure in the campaign, Rayex!  

Hopefully, we'll get that far and much further. But in that event, you would probably have to sit out the Standing Stone. You're still welcome to join, and if at all possible, I could bring Fiona back in for the third adventure (which hopefully, you aren't planning on DMing  ).


----------



## Rayex (May 16, 2006)

Seeing as there are loads of tanks submitted, I'll change Fiona  to a Wizard instead of a Monk. Will post her first draft later today/early tomorrow!


----------



## Rayex (May 16, 2006)

Nero Kingsley said:
			
		

> Doh! You're DMing the next adventure in the campaign, Rayex!
> 
> Hopefully, we'll get that far and much further. But in that event, you would probably have to sit out the Standing Stone. You're still welcome to join, and if at all possible, I could bring Fiona back in for the third adventure (which hopefully, you aren't planning on DMing  ).





I'm starting with that one, but planing on the whole run myself. However, I've no problems playing a game I know the contents off; Metagaming is not my alley, that removes all the fun.


----------



## Nero Kingsley (May 16, 2006)

If you're confident you can do the Standing Stone without metagaming, you're more than welcome to come along.


----------



## Rayex (May 16, 2006)

Nero Kingsley said:
			
		

> If you're confident you can do the Standing Stone without metagaming, you're more than welcome to come along.





Thanks, sounds great! However, I'm not chosen for this game yet, so there might be no "problems" at all


----------



## nonamazing (May 16, 2006)

Nero Kingsley said:
			
		

> Looks good, Nonamazing. Usually, the last person in is the healer, not the first  . I dig the bard/cleric mix  .




I wanted him to be the very definition of a support character, with lots of ways to enhance his teammates.  Although his background makes him out to be a very sterotypical 'lone wanderer' type, he's actually very preoccupied with helping others more than himself.  I've always thought that bardic music was a good way to help the party as a whole, and with the cleric levels added he's also a capable healer and can lay down some decent cover fire (I'm thinking that instead of actually trying to bring down the enemy, he'll use aid another actions to give his allies bonuses).



			
				Nero Kingsley said:
			
		

> I forgot to specify that you don't get the extra ability score point you normally would every 4 levels.




I've fixed/adjusted his scores to take this into account.  In order to keep his Wisdom fiarly high, I took hits to Charisma and Constitution (and I lowered his hit points accordingly).


----------



## Kafkonia (May 16, 2006)

Nero Kingsley said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me, Kafkonia. Just be sure to specify before you post IC.




I figure she'll probably usually leave her lockpicks, unless she expects to be... liberating something. Likewise, she'll leave the sunrod behind unless she thinks she'll be heading somewhere dark.


----------



## Nero Kingsley (May 16, 2006)

An important note I left out - assume that everyone in the party knows eachother and have been together for an adventure prior to this one. The party just so happens to be passing through the town of Brindinford as the annual fair is going on and stops to check out the festivities, rest, stock up on supplies, etc. (or perhaps your character has his/her own reason for coming to Brindinford!).


----------



## Fenris (May 16, 2006)

Background changed to reflect that.


----------



## Kafkonia (May 16, 2006)

It certainly seems reasonable that Noraa would have fallen in with a band of adventurers while trying to turn over a new leaf.


----------



## Nero Kingsley (May 16, 2006)

[sblock=Fenris' eyes only!]
How would you feel about incorporating Rogun into the plot, keeping in mind that I would control him in the event of any IC interaction and running full risk of harm befalling him? Also, assuming he is an influential blacksmith and merchant in Brindinford.
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (May 16, 2006)

Nero's eyes Only 
[sblock] Hey what are plot hooks for after all! Not a problem. I can change his background so that he grew up in Greyhawk, but after Broderick left, Rogun moved to Brindinford to set up a smaller shop and grew to prominence in the area. But feel free to incorporate him as you need.[/sblock]


----------



## Talviarianna (May 16, 2006)

[An important note I left out - assume that everyone in the party knows eachother and have been together for an adventure prior to this one. The party just so happens to be passing through the town of Brindinford as the annual fair is going on and stops to check out the festivities, rest, stock up on supplies, etc. (or perhaps your character has his/her own reason for coming to Brindinford!).]

Works for me


----------



## Talviarianna (May 16, 2006)

I have what I hope isn't a stupid question.

Will we be getting our 4th level stat increase at some point? If not I'd like to change my char's stat line (if she's picked for the adventure). Also before the game begins I'd like to send a list with what equipment is where. If we are in town to celebrate, she would leave most of her gear in her room and only take it out if she needed it.


----------



## industrygothica (May 17, 2006)

I've posted a quick backgroud for Rowan; not incredibly detailed but it should suffice.

How are you working the purchace of magic items?  Is there a limit on price/quantity?


----------



## Rayex (May 17, 2006)

How do you handle the spell availability for wizards in this game?


----------



## Nero Kingsley (May 17, 2006)

Talvarianna - Probably not.

Nope, there's no limits on buying magic items. If you have the gold to afford it, it's yours.

Good question, I hadn't really thought of that. Take the standard all 0-level spells and three 1st, plus an extra 3 more 1st, 4 2nd, and 2 3rd. You can purchase any spells you want after that with your starting gold.


----------



## Rayex (May 17, 2006)

Yet another change; she was more a Sorcerer than a Wizard when it came down to her personality and such, so here she is, the first draft of Fionna, the laughing Sorcerer.
[sblock]
Fionna Boomknockle

Female Halfling Sorcerer 5

Alignment: Neutral
Age:
Size: Small
Speed: 20 ft.
Space: 5 ft.
Reach: 5 ft.

Str: 08 (-1) 2points - 2racial
Dex: 14 (+2) 4points + 2racial
Con: 12 (+1) 4points
Int: 14 (+2) 6points 
Wis: 10 (+0) 2points
Cha: 18 (+4) 10points + 2enchantment

HP: 17 (5d4 + 5Con + 3familiar)

AC: 14 (10 + 2dex + 1size + 1armor) / 14 / 12

Saves: 
Fortitude: +4 (1base + 1con + 1racial + 1resistance)
Reflex: +5 (1base + 2dex + 1racial + 1resistance)
Will: +8 (4base + 0wis + 1racial + 2iron will + 1resistance)

Init: +6 (2dex + 4improved initiative)

Base attack bonus: +2

Attacks: 
+1 size
Dagger: +3 (2base - 1str + 1MW + 1size), 1d3-1 damage, Threat 19-20/x2

Spells:
Spells per day: 6/7/5
DC: 10 + spell level + 4cha
Spells Known:
0: Mage Hand, Message, Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation
1: Disguise Self, Ventroloquism, Magic Missile, Enlarge Person
2: Invisibility, Mirror Image

Skills:
Skill points: 32
Max Rank: 8
Bluff: 12 (8ranks + 4cha)
Concentration: 9 (8ranks + 1con)
Knowledge (Arcana): 10 (8ranks + 2int)
Spellcraft: 10 (8ranks + 2int)

Feats: 
Level 1 - Improved Initiative
Level 3 - Iron Will

Languages: 
Common
Halfling
Goblin
Orc

Equipment:
MW Dagger - 302gp
Wand of Magic Missile (3) - 2250gp
Cloak of Charisma +2 - 4000gp
Cloak of Resistance +1 - 1000gp
Bracers of Armor +1 - 1000gp
Familiar - 100gp
250 gp in gems and assorted jewlrey
98gp in gold, silver and copper pieces.

Proficiencies:
Simple Weapons

Familiar:
Sifir, the Toad.

Fionna lives in the Halfling encampment on the river, north of Brindinford. She spend her days strolling the streets, performing on corners every now and then. She's a joyfull young lass, selftaught in the arts of the arcane, and enjoys a good trick and a laugh as much as the next one.[/sblock]


----------



## Nero Kingsley (May 18, 2006)

I had to make some tough choices and would have allowed everyone to come along if it didn't require gutting the stats for every encounter (or gutting your character's stats) or run two parties if we had enough people. But here are the results...

Ivellios Galanodel - Elf Cleric/Bard (nonamazing)
Noraa Falcon - Human Fighter/Rogue (Kafkonia)
Broderick Bvarizak - Dwarf Fighter (Fenris)
Fionna Boomknockle - Halfling Sorcerer (Rayex)

Sorry Talvarianna and gothica. You guys both had great characters, but I only have room for four on this one. Sorry!


----------



## Kafkonia (May 18, 2006)

Yay! My first PbP acceptance!


----------



## Nero Kingsley (May 18, 2006)

I'll post the IC thread shortly.

_Another_ important thing I left out. If you guys want to do your own rolling, feel free to do so. If you don't, please post any relevant modifiers and I'll roll for you (if you want to attack, include that you have a +5 attack bonus with your dagger and you hit for 1d4+2 damage, etc.)


----------



## Nero Kingsley (May 18, 2006)

IC thread:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=162796

RG thread:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=162798


----------



## Kafkonia (May 18, 2006)

Nero Kingsley said:
			
		

> I'll post the IC thread shortly.
> 
> _Another_ important thing I left out. If you guys want to do your own rolling, feel free to do so. If you don't, please post any relevant modifiers and I'll roll for you (if you want to attack, include that you have a +5 attack bonus with your dagger and you hit for 1d4+2 damage, etc.)




I'll be doing a fair bit of posting from work, and I don't think they'd look too kindly on dice rattling around my desk. So you can roll for me.


----------



## nonamazing (May 18, 2006)

I'm also fine with letting you do the rolling, Nero.  It seems to make the most sense to me.

Oh, if you want to use an online program to do you rolling, I understand Invisible Castle has a good system.


----------



## Rayex (May 18, 2006)

Sure, DM rolling is fine by me


----------



## Kafkonia (May 18, 2006)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> Oh, if you want to use an online program to do you rolling, I understand Invisible Castle has a good system.




At least one of the HyperText SRDs has die-rolling as well, although I don't have the link handy.


----------



## Nero Kingsley (May 20, 2006)

A note on posting frequency. If you post at least once every two days, I'll be happy. Obviously, we're moving along faster than that, which is a good thing. But I know that life has that ability to sneak up and cause problems which can (and probably will for many of us) get in the way of posting every day. But once every two days (or at least a notice in advance if you'll be out longer than two days), and all is well.

Sorry about the piecemeal information! I post it as it comes to me.


----------



## Kafkonia (May 20, 2006)

I will be posting later today. Tomorrow I leave town for a wedding, but I'll try to check in the morning, and should be back in time to post at a reasonable hour on Monday.


----------



## Kafkonia (May 21, 2006)

I was thinking that, since our characters are already an established group of adventurers, we should work together on a bit of shared backstory...

Nonamazing, I think Ivellios fits the role of the "itinerant cleric" who turned Noraa from the path of crime perfectly... If so, it stands to reason that they've been together more or less since that time, with the elf lending his wisdom to her and serving as a moral compass. (Maybe I'm stating the obvious.)

Fenris -- you've already established that Broderick met up with his fellows after he'd finished his training. Perhaps in the traditional "strangers in a barfight" manner? 

And Rayex, I must admit I haven't got a handle on how Fionna got involved with our motley crue... er, crew.

I realize a lot of this stuff will probably come out during the game, but I thought it might be fun to just toss some ideas out there. Heck, maybe we all met while serving as guards on a caravan to Ein Arris. (I know, wrong system.  )


----------



## Nero Kingsley (May 21, 2006)

All I can say is I totally dig the idea.


----------



## nonamazing (May 21, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> I was thinking that, since our characters are already an established group of adventurers, we should work together on a bit of shared backstory...




That sounds like a good idea.  I can see Ivellios lending his assistance and moral guidance to Noraa, but at the same time also being somewhat distant to her--after all, as a strong believer in individualism Ivellios would be afriad of having too heavy an influence on Noraa; he wants her to become good by her own choices.

Here's a idea I had:  After Ivellios meets Noraa and she decides to change her ways, he suggests she starts by finding those that she has wronged (i.e. people she'd stolen from) and make amends to them.  Well, it turns out that Broderick was one of her earliest victims.  When Noraa goes to ask his forgiveness, Broderick demands that she pay off her debt to him by travelling as his companion and lending aid whenever he requires it.  Somewhere along the way, the three become good friends.

If I have any further backstory ideas, I'll be sure to post them.


----------



## Rayex (May 21, 2006)

Yes, good idea. 

She probably met them while out traveling, and befriended them. She's most likely the newest member of the party, but is quick to befriend and trust those who show themselves trustworthy. She has a really good tone with Broderick, enjoying the typical dwarven manerism etc.


----------



## Nero Kingsley (May 23, 2006)

Grrr, you guys are ALL going on the Standing Stone (except for Fenris)  !

Not too worry - I think we're going to skip that one and jump to level 10 for the next adventure. We'll see when we get there.


----------



## Kafkonia (May 23, 2006)

I'm good about not metagaming, if that's a concern for you...

I didn't even realize this module led to that one.


----------



## Nero Kingsley (May 23, 2006)

It's really not that big of a deal to me if you guys really want to go on Standing Stone, but I have plenty of material for you guys to cover. Skipping the adventure more than half the party has been on won't really put a dint in the campaign.


----------



## Rayex (May 31, 2006)

Nero hasn't been online for 6 days! Hopefully he'll come back, cause I liked this game so far, early as it still might be! Hope somthing hasn't happened to him!


----------



## Kafkonia (May 31, 2006)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Nero hasn't been online for 6 days! Hopefully he'll come back, cause I liked this game so far, early as it still might be! Hope somthing hasn't happened to him!




Me too! Even if I'm wishing I'd invested in some silver sheen or something... first thing Noraa's doing when she gets the chance.


----------



## nonamazing (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm not sure of the proper way to handle such things--should we send Nero an email or something?  Or is it considered more polite to wait?


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 1, 2006)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> I'm not sure of the proper way to handle such things--should we send Nero an email or something?  Or is it considered more polite to wait?




Well, I doubt he's just forgotten about us, and IIRC e-mails are a bit wonky still... but it couldn't hurt.

I'll do it.

It would seem I'm unable to send private messages.


----------



## nonamazing (Jun 2, 2006)

While I do hope that Nero may return at some point, it looks like this game has come to a premature end, at least for the moment.

I'll keep an eye on this thread in case Nero should happen to come back.


----------

